

Scribd and Lulu Join Forces - trip
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/scribd_and_lulu_join_forces.php

======
halo
I'm surprised the more logical combination of adding a "Print with Lulu"
button to iPaper hasn't been added with commission for each sale going to
Scribd (and possibly, in the future, the original author of the document so
the platform could be used for previewing books from small-time authors).

The ability to instantly get a PDF printed and mailed to you via paper would
be a nice feature.

~~~
markbao
Or, you could just, like... print it on your own printer. You know, just
sayin'.

I guess it would be useful if you don't have a printer, but then shipping,
etc. would make it kind of pointless, with the obvious exception of books (or
other documents) on Scribd that have a certain production specificity.

------
jyothi
Lulu on an merger spree ? I hear some more rumors.

